# suggestions on complexity of Roamino Upgrade



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

I've swapped out the hard drive in my first Tivo - a Series 2, and then when I upgraded to a series 4 - Premier I kicked out the stock drive and replaced that one too.. 

I'm considering getting a Roamino basic, and not looking to break the bank on a HUGE hard drive (ie. most likely will get a 2TB)

Will this require any imaging as I have had to do with my previous hard drive upgrades? I've checked out a few threads and more of them are discussing steps that are required to take advantage of 3TB - 6TB+ sized drives.

If I splurge and pick up a 4TB hard drive it looks like I can follow the steps in one of the threads here to expand the drive and take full advantage of the size.


Thanks!!


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

looks like I just need this thread....
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507695

So 3TB and under is just plug and play.... over 3TB and you have to do some fancy work with connecting to a PC and expanding the space...


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ducker said:


> looks like I just need this thread....
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507695
> 
> So 3TB and under is just plug and play.... over 3TB and you have to do some fancy work with connecting to a PC and expanding the space...


Here is the "fancy" work. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528428
If you can follow the instructions, basically run the software on a Windows computer. Then install the new drive in the tivo and let it boot. Then connect the original and new (6TB) drive to the sata ports of the computer and run the software. When finished, shut down the computer, install new drive in Tivo and power it up....or just stick with a 3TB WD EURX and just install it and let it boot up.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

delete duplicate


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

4TB drives are on sale at Newegg for 145


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

gespears said:


> 4TB drives are on sale at Newegg for 145


Yea, I think I'd rather pay $40 less for a 3TB drive and not have to bother with all the headache of having to expand the drive.

I'm never more then 65% full on my 2TB premier drive over the past 2 years, so stepping up to 3TB is a strong enough upgrade.

Now just to find a great price on a new 3TB drive.


----------

